# Crate question



## Katiemom (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone use a travel carrier as opposed to a wire crate? Is there any reason not to use one?


----------



## apololaceymom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have in the past and not had as good luck with it. I use a wire crate and cover it!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

gussie121 said:


> I am getting a five month old Havanese puppy and plan to use a large, fabric crate. Would it be better to use a smaller one?
> I read that she will be best served by being in the crate all the time unless I am with her. i expect she will cry. Any suggestions to make her adjustment easier?


VERY, VERY short sessions, reward her when she is quite... congratulations!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Katiemom said:


> Does anyone use a travel carrier as opposed to a wire crate? Is there any reason not to use one?


My then-5 month old rescue puppy would have chewed through a cloth crate had we used one. The wire crate worked out much better for him.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

gussie121 said:


> I am getting a five month old Havanese puppy and plan to use a large, fabric crate. Would it be better to use a smaller one?
> I read that she will be best served by being in the crate all the time unless I am with her. i expect she will cry. Any suggestions to make her adjustment easier?


Your puppie needs to be in as small a crate as possible while you are housetraining her. She needs to be able t o stand up, turn around, and lay down comfortably. If you give her extra space, she will have room to pee or poop, which is what you are trying to avoid.

Many wire crates come with divider panels so you can star with a small space and enlarge it as she grows.

You may want to consider using an ex-pen (exercise pen) if you need to leave her alone for more than an hour or so. There is a thread started by Tom King which expk ains an excellent way to train your pup using an ex-pen.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We use the travel crates just for when we leave the house. McGee slept in it at night as a puppy but not for long as he joined us in the bed fairly soon!


----------

